# In tank ph temp tds monitor



## AverageWhiteBloke (15 Mar 2021)

Amazon product came across this, seems you can calibrate it and reasonably priced. Anyone tried one?


----------



## dw1305 (15 Mar 2021)

Hi all, 


AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Anyone tried one?


No, but it looks interesting. It should work pretty well for "Temp" and "TDS", pH might be more of an issue. If it is an <"ISFET probe for pH">, that would also work pretty well. You could ask them the question?


dw1305 said:


> ........ You also need an ISFET probe where it uses a "reference field effect transistor" (REFET), rather than a silver chloride (AgCl) glass reference electrode.......


There doesn't look to be a glass reference electrode and if it was measuring pH with a ISFET/REFET system that would make it much more likely to give an accurate pH value.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (15 Mar 2021)

How do you feel about buying from AliBaba?
Only 43USD
Plus they have a WiFi version for 51USD. I can't find the WiFi version for sale in the UK at the moment. If you like constant monitoring, I'm sure having it on your phone would be nice.
Basic
WiFi
I seem to remember @zozo has bought goodies from them before, he might be able to recommend them, or warn you off, as appropriate.


----------



## zozo (16 Mar 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> I seem to remember @zozo has bought goodies from them before, he might be able to recommend them, or warn you off, as appropriate.



AFIAK Alibaba only does wholesale I never bought from them... At least that's what they exclusively did in the past. But most Items they offer also go via their daughter Aliexpress as single pieces... In most cases, the same stuff can be found on other vendor sites such as Banggood and eBay.

I have used Ph controllers in the past, but only used some Probes that I bought from China and they were regarding accuracy good to go... Price-wise they come for 1/10 of the price from the higher-end brands such as Hanna and Milwaukee...  And these brands recommend replacing the probes once a year or so. Then doing some math at 1/10 of the price if the cheaper ones function 4 months I still make a profit. But they still were accurate after one year of use. 

That's all i can tell from personal experience.


----------



## sparkyweasel (16 Mar 2021)

Thanks Marcel, Aliexpress must be what I was thinking of.
They have the WiFi version for 70USD, about £50, shipped. It looks interesting, although they don't give much useful information. But apparently it will let you "Discover beauty through monolithic architecture" and "Indulge smart life from industrial-grade quality". 
WiFi


----------

